# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Great drone photo

## MIke R

Of our little ski hamlet in summer mode ....

----------


## amyb

Picture perfect.

----------


## cec1

Beautiful!

----------


## KevinS

Very nice!

----------


## stbartshopper

Great shot!

----------

